# how to change side mirror turn signal lens



## vickchauhan (May 28, 2009)

The turn signal indicator lens on my side mirror cracked. I have an '04 Touareg V8. I got the replacement but don't know how to replace the lens. Does anyone know how to do this??


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (vickchauhan)*

Pop the mirror out carefully and it allows you access to the screws for the turnsignal. That is the only way I can discribe it.


----------



## vickchauhan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (Yeti35)*

How do I go about popping the mirror out?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (vickchauhan)*

Just move it all the way in, the glass portion, toward the door and you should be able to see how it is attached when you do this. Just use either a butter knife or a long screwdriver to gently pop it out. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, you may want to take it to the dealer. The glass is pretty pricey if you have heated and auto dimming. Over 300 if you have both features in your mirror glass. I believe just the heated mirror is a little cheaper. If you are careful you can get it out.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (Yeti35)*

I used a bamboo rice scoop, but a spatula, paint stirrer or even fingers would work.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (vickchauhan)*

Here is a nice DIY for the mirror motor. The access to the light is the same.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (DicknNancy)*

Anyone have a part # for the passenger (right) side wing mirror turn signal lens? The one on my '04 has got a big chunk missing from it. Thanks.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (VWguy2004)*

No part number, but I've bought 2 from 1st VW. 
Go to their site, enter your vehicle info, go to Front Door/Outside mirrors/ Signal lamp. 
$46.60 plus shipping. Cheap.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: how to change side mirror turn signal lens (setinhi)*

Groovy, thanks for the info.


----------

